# Coding of burns and debridement



## LisaBaker1984 (Sep 1, 2016)

Please help with the following note. I am not sure which CPT code I need to use for the debridement.  I would also like to verify my ICD 10 codes. This is my first time to code burns. The ICD 10 codes I have for the burns are: T20.10XA, T22.231A, T24.231A, X04.XXXA, W40.1XXA. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!  

This patient is seen 4 days after sustaining flash burns from a gasoline explosion at a fire. He has significant facial first degree burns and significant burns of the right arm and right lower leg. There are multiple blisters present both at the arm and the lower extremity. These were carefully debrided and a large amount of superficial skin was removed, releasing fluid accumulation subjacent to that. The wounds were then dressed with Silvadene and Kerlix gauze. He is to begin soaks at lukewarm temperature twice daily with gentle washing, using a wash rag followed by application of Silvadene. We will see him back here in 2 days for followup.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 1, 2016)

Per the Use Additional code note on T20-T25, you need a code form the category T31 or T32 to identify extent of body surface involved (aka TBSA or Total Body Surface Area)


----------



## LisaBaker1984 (Sep 2, 2016)

Per this note I do not have the information needed to answer the extent of the body surface area.


----------

